# Cela m'accommode à merveille.



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Cela m'accommode à merveille.*

Il mio tentativo:

Questo mi accontenta a meraviglia??
Questo mi va benissimo??

Accommoder = andar bene a, andare bene per, soddisfare, contentare, fare proprio al caso di


----------



## klarap

Mi va benissimo, OK


----------



## Hermocrates

BenVitale said:


> *Cela m'accommode à merveille.*
> 
> Il mio tentativo:
> 
> Questo mi accontenta a meraviglia??
> Questo mi va benissimo??



On peut dire aussi: "Mi soddisfa appieno/completamente" ou encore: "Mi va a genio".


----------



## federicoft

Anche:
Fa proprio al caso mio.


----------



## itka

Credevo di avere dato una risposta qui' ma ho dovuto fare un'errore e il mio messaggio è andato perso.
Mi dispiace ma non si puo' dire in francese "Cela m'accomode à merveille".
*accomoder* non esiste in quel senso.

Si deve dire : _cela me convient parfaitement, cela me va très bien._


----------

